# Any White Bass Report??



## BigQ

Any white bass report from fremont??


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Theres a few in the river


----------



## Bass Assasin!

In the maumee there was report of a few caught-ughhh-means the end of walleye run


----------



## toledoeyebanger

Not true......


----------



## BigQ

Have anyone seen any white bass caught at fremont?? want to come up next weekend i hope they are in.


----------



## Fisher King

caught one today first one this year.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

BigQ with the weather, next weekend may be crap lol


----------



## bummer1219

no white bass in fremont yet rivers running high and muddy there still catching a few walleye there


----------



## BigQ

Thank for the head up north....I hope you are wrong...lol


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I saw a guy with 3 15in's today, walleye that is.. PACKED!!! lol

I wasn't around saturday but I know some WB came up... Need some clear water


----------



## BigQ

I was going to try for this weekend...but it look like rain for 3 day...and the river will muddy...o well guess i'll have to wait....


----------



## BigQ

Any reports yet on whitebass??????


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Too high and muddy man


----------



## BigQ

I think i'm going to come up to fremont this weekend...Hope i get lucky..any suggest???


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Don't do it lol
I fished yesterday and it was over a foot high, raging, and 1in. of vislbilty 
We need some clearer water for WB, but did get a shad and rutnut got a white perch, so it's close
Wait till sunday if you do...


----------



## beadshaker

going to fremont today bad case of fishing fever will get to sandusky bay about 230am try for cats first as i wait for sunrise over freemont want white bass any suggestions?


----------



## BigQ

Beadshaker,Let me know how it turn out for at fremont....I'm going to try saturday...north told me to wait to sunday....but i need to FISH lol...lol


----------



## Fisher King

Id say it's on with 100 or so people lining the banks. Never even saw close to that many people with the walleye run.


----------



## legendaryyaj

Fisher King said:


> Id say it's on with 100 or so people lining the banks. Never even saw close to that many people with the walleye run.


Or its just nice out.


----------



## beadshaker

BigQ said:


> Beadshaker,Let me know how it turn out for at fremont....I'm going to try saturday...north told me to wait to sunday....but i need to FISH lol...lol


wall to wall people wb few another warm day run should be on caught one seen few caught.
beadshaker


----------



## steelheadBob

what do you guys use for white bass up in fremont, thinking of going in the morning????


----------



## archman

Bob, you can catch them on anything in the rivers. I used to use 1/16 rooster tails in white, or twister tails on a jig head. The 2 inch with about a 1/16 head worked well. Some guys will use agitators, and of course you can get them drifting a minnow under a float.


----------



## buckeyepopsicle

i caught one and saw a lot being caught this afternoon in maumee


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

If you use a roostertail now its doubtful you will get caught but it is actually illegal until Friday..

You deffinetly wouldn't be the only one doing it!!


----------



## steelheadBob

fremont today


----------



## fishcharmer

My buddy and I went to the maumee Sunday. caught 5 white bass a piece. More suckers then I can count! They were fun to reel in though. Didn't catch what I went for, next time I'll say we're goin bass fishin and then I just might walk away with a couple eyes.


----------



## Brian.Smith

Very nice Bob I am hitting Fremont today or tomorrow.


----------



## robert44ht5

I am trying to plan a worth while trip for my uncle to freemont for white bass and was wondering if this sunday would be a fair day to hope for a cooler full? Any guesses?

Maumee did not produce many today but we still had 10-15 and one eye.


----------



## BigQ

I would check the weather out first...if it rain light in the next couple of day i think you'll be ok....and you alway can call angler bait store for a update on the fishing report..the # is 419-332-6071...i hope that help.


----------



## robert44ht5

BigQ said:


> I would check the weather out first...if it rain light in the next couple of day i think you'll be ok....and you alway can call angler bait store for a update on the fishing report..the # is 419-332-6071...i hope that help.


Thats awesome...Its supposed to be dry this weekend but I don't know about Thurs/Fri

Thanks dude


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

*Depending on this rain we could have a really good weekend or it will be like it was today, slow...*


----------



## BigQ

Did anyone go out today?? did you caught ant??


----------



## jray

they are saying total including today we will get about an inch from what ive seen how do you guys think that will effect it im coming up saturday after some disappointing walleye i was hoping to hit some whites also are they up by hayes street yet i prefer wading up there thanks


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

It sucked today
going downhill everyday
*These were from 3 days ago *


----------



## legendaryyaj

Just got back from there. If you get there early, its fire but as the day goes on it gets slower. I was there at 7 til 10:30 then went to Maumee and came back and fished til 6.

It was back to back action in the first hour or so then it just stopped to one here and there.

No females yet and only a bunch of milking males. All averaging like 10-11". I saw A LOT of people struggling to get one or two fish but my buddy and I always had fish on. If I had kept every fish I caught, it woulda been like North's stringer.

As for water level, when we got there it was pretty high, then when we came back from Maumee, it went down then came back up as we fished.

I fished at Hayes btw.

I also caught a mess of white perch this year. Never got so many during the white bass run although I do know they run too. Also managed two smallies, of course they were let go.


----------



## jray

nice catch the ones down here have been hitting like that lately i might head up saturday ive been getting them down here in central oh on a small crank when they wouldnt hit minnows or jigs what were you fishing? by the way down here i was beating 15 guys in a local stream 5 to 1 using the crankbait they wouldnt hit anything else i might try it up there


----------



## legendaryyaj

I was throwin jigs.

Ive thrown everything in my tackle box last year and one thing they didnt hit was a small minnow crank. It surprised me. I caught them on everything but they wouldnt hit it, even when it was prime time.

Id much rather be throwin my inline spinners but thats not allowed til tomorrow and i didnt want to make my spinners single hook.


----------



## BigQ

thank for the update guys...i'm going to miss it this weekend i'm in a bowling tournament this weekend...but next week look out...lol...i hope to catch some like north did.


----------



## OneMoreDoc

i fished fremont and the white bass were feeding like crazy! they wanted a green rooster tail with a gold blade, 1/8 oz. and 6 lb. test. i fished from my boat in 5-7 fow by the sugar mill stacks from 10:30 a.m. to 5 p.m. and boated 186...all milking males! however, saturday was much different. the cold front went through friday night and the bass shut down. saturday i was on the water at 8 a.m. and fished to 11:30 and only caught -- 2 bass! if the weather continues to warm and the rain holds off, week's end the action should be non-stop with the females coming in to spawn. hope this helps! doc


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

They were all tightlining today..


----------



## BigQ

Any update...going to try to come up on saturday.


----------



## buzzbaitz

went up today started hitting good around 7:30 lot of big females being caught suppose to rain wed night and thursday so hard to say what it will look like will be at fremont in the morning between the two bridges.


----------



## BigQ

Thank for the update buzzbaitz....I hope it want rain to hard over the the next couple of day....still going to try on saturday...I do this every year i tell myself i'm going to take sometime off work to go fish and i never do...than i here the reports about how good the fishing is...i hope i still have sometime left...lol...lol


----------



## buzzbaitz

yea i just happend to get vacation this week nice not fighting the crowds if its not flooded u should be fine good luck to u yellow red and white were the colors for me today


----------



## Lazy Eye

The good Lefercor and myself caught 35 white bass in 2 hours----Did a run and gun trip it was a blast----Gold spinners worked best with a few on white twister tails.

The bad Come on guys there is no need to blast through a pack of boats just to get to a fishing spot 30 seconds quicker,have some courtesy. I personally watched a boat come out of Maple street this morning and blast right through the no wake zone bouys, blast by Orleans and through the group of boats and canuers, almost swamping the small boats and of course disrupting the nice bite we had going on. A little common sense goes along way!!!
Mike

http://trophyoutdooradventures.com


----------



## BigQ

Thank buzzbait for the update...it starting to rain here in cleveland. we'll see what happen.


----------



## robert44ht5

Caught a dozen white bass in a little over an hour off of bluegrass before they shut down at 9am. All on chartruse twisters. No other color worked. The guy who I fished beside had 35 and his friend had 20 all in the morning early.


----------



## BigQ

Thank Robert for the update...I hope saturday is a good day...So no color jigs work today??


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Fremont
I'll be posting a report elsewhere tonight so if you know where to look, do so, you'd be surprised


----------



## KaGee

Erie Rebel called me tonight... got 60 in about 3 1/2 hours just off Orleans park.
Chartreuse is the only thing they would hit. Got chased off by rain at 2:30.


----------



## BigQ

Where do i look at northsouthohio to see the posting???


----------



## jb1136

That boy is a fishing machine!!!


----------



## buzzbaitz

was at fremont 5/06 got there early bite didn't start till 7:30 had my cooler full in about an hour started giving them to the guy next to me left a little after nine they were biting on yellow red white bubble gum BFG looks like u had fun i was fishing between the two bridges anything over a cooler is to much for me to filey good luck to all


----------



## Littlelunker

Hows fishing from the bank at Maumee? Going with my Dad tomorrow, and he doesn't have waders, was gonna go either tow path or the channel between shore and the island. I usually wade that area for walleyes, but haven't bank fished there for White Bass. 

Anyone know if we'll be able to fish off bank from that area very well? I know most people say Orleans and White St for bank fishing, but I really like the Sidecut Park area for parking and river access.


----------



## robert44ht5

I think you'll be fine. Take minnows and bobber fish. Most anglers using minnows are out fishing others right now. I did good on the bottom end of bluegrass today bit the water is going down to the point where you have to find an eddie and fish it out and move on. I was at Orlenes today talked to 3 anglers who took a walleye apiece and 20-30 white bass. All waded. Chartruse and white and red were the colors of choice today. Another spot there would be between the island and shore. I saw a lot of bass being taken on minnows there.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

We didn't have a whitebass under ten inches 
One tiny whiteperch so what
Take that picture off here


----------



## robert44ht5

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Fremont
> I'll be posting a report elsewhere tonight so if you know where to look, do so, you'd be surprised


Why post on here that you'll be posting the full story somewhere else?

And cangrats on the catch. Nice mess of fish. 10"ers filet out just fine.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I'll do it as I please
Never again will I post a full report on here 
Its pointless...
I was trying to help someone out with that pm, I guess all will go to pm now
we had a good 50 15inchers shows how much that [email protected]#[email protected]#$ BFG knows his stuff


----------



## BigQ

Thank north for that information....and keep posting your update...going out tomorrow hope i do well....any suggest on what color is working good??


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Is not the color
Its whre your fishing and how your fishing it


----------



## Slogdog

Are the rivers going to be blown out this weekend? Looks like a cold front and a bunch of wind are coming in. Any thoughts? I'd like to make it up before the runs are over but tomorrow sounds like it might be shot...


----------



## PhotoGuy513

shott?? well dammit !!


----------



## robert44ht5

SlogDog, the Maumee is just starting.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

You've got a good week and half before its over


----------



## robert44ht5

Went to Maumee today and did pretty good again until the wind blew all the water back to lake erie. Had to walk the dry rocks back to the bank...Just kidding. The pressure was light. But the wind shut them off again and I caught about 19 really big white bass. Only 1 or 2 males. Used every color and chartruse was it again.


----------



## Littlelunker

Besides Oleander Park where else in the Maumee section of the river can you launch boats? Also is Oleander a pretty smooth ramp? My Dad has a 12ft flat bottom jon boat we're taking up this coming week but he doesn't have a normal boat trailer, we haul it around on a utility trailer. It doesn't launch well on steep ramps. He wants to get a regular bunk trailer eventually for it, but just hasn't found one for the right price.


----------



## robert44ht5

under the 475 bridge on river road, and yes it looked smooth but it was shallow. I watched several boats Thursday and Friday leave without launching because the could not float off. But the water came up Saturday and I did not see any leave due to that problem.


----------



## Littlelunker

Shallow is good cause we only float the very back and slide the front off. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BigQ

Northsouth...educate me tell me where i should be fishing at...and how should i fish...i'm going to try to come up on wednesday...i usually fish off the rock by the bridge closer to the bait store...such i move??..went saturday caught about 12 white bass....any suggest i would be glad to listen..


----------



## BFG

> I was trying to help someone out with that pm, I guess all will go to pm now
> we had a good 50 15inchers shows how much that #[email protected]#$ BFG knows his stuff


Now now...I didn't do anything to deserve that....

But to clarify, I don't see any 15 inchers in that pic above, nor did I see any in the pic you posted on your site. 

Guess your tape measure is a little different than the one that I use.

BTW...Hunter and I were down at Fremont on Saturday evening. He caught two on his own, and I prolly caught another dozen that he reeled in for me. One of his was the largest, prolly about 14" or so. 

Fishing was slow..most were not catching, and guys were walking all over out in the river. Made it quite frustrating...


----------



## BigQ

Any report on fishing yesterday???


----------



## gotwipers

I saw the weather forcast for Ft. Wayne and it looks like rain is on the way, storms, wind, hail, etc. We are coming up on Friday morning to fish for 2 days. I am just hoping the storms are quick and the water doesn't come up too much. from what I am hearing both Freemont and Maumee are "rock piles" so the water needs to come up. What are your thoughts on how this weather is gonna effect the weekend? We have fished when it was blown out so nothing new we will just have to take some time to find them. I am not sure what the amounts of rain are, or how this rain will effect the river condition, I will keep an eye on it and here to stay informed. Thanks!!


----------



## robert44ht5

I fished today off one of those "Rock Piles" today and did good. I caugh 16 in a little over an hour and came home. Most of these were all 11"-14" and mixed girls and guys. The males were even big. So far for me using jigs I have had a slow year and I think the water could clear up to turn the white bass on even more. So maybe rain will slow the bite, but it will still be happening like you said... Find the right spot. I know there are ppl nailing them right now, but I prefer the quiet spot I fish. Good luck friday.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

The rivers are low like you said

For the dusky we need rain south
For maumee rain west


----------



## legendaryyaj

Fished monday and it was a ZOO! I had guys casting from behind me and casting perpendicular to me. I got so pissed I just left and went to Maumee. It was horrible there. Fished Buttonwood and got 10 in 2 hours. We got our limit at Fremont within the first hour. 

Went again today and it was a bit better besides my buddy falling and me getting hit in the head by a flying egg sinker. Nailed me right in the dome and it hurt like a mofo. Was probably a 1/2oz - 1oz egg sinker. Did ok today. Got about a cooler and half with all the smaller ones released. Fished for about 4 hours.

Water is high at Fremont and you really have to find the "hole" to be non-stop action.

I threw everything and caught fish on everything. Jigs, spinners, etc.


----------



## robert44ht5

More of the same (all white bass) for today. Not the big run I expected yet. I brough 13 home in an hor and one male was 15". Mostly males today. Littler is better and pearl white seems to be working as well as chartruse.


----------



## cpvwj

i got there just a little bit after legendaryyaj left. it was a zoo. every known hole was taken by 5 or 6 plus people. i got tired of guys crowding me anywhere i caught fish, so i just let them fish and went somewhere else. what ticked me off was this man who decided to walk right IN the hole and cast towards my buddy and i. people don't understand that the fish are everywhere, more in some places and less in some.


----------



## rrtresp28

Where are you going at in fremont? Has anyone hit the Huron River and had any luck with the white bass?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

In fremont 

It was slow for everyone this afteroon


----------



## BigQ

went out yesterday caught about 15 white bass....it slow down in the afternoon...i left at 1:00p some people was still catching them.


----------



## Slogdog

Is the Sandusky going to be fishable on Saturday?


----------



## BASSunlimited

we murder the white bass in the hard rain at fremont. it was like left and right, but once it hit 3pm it shut off.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

BASSunlimited said:


> we murder the white bass in the hard rain at fremont. it was like left and right, but once it hit 3pm it shut off.


Any females?

I've been throwing all of mine back...

Slog, It doesn't look good, you can rely on the weather...


----------



## BigQ

I think the river will be good on saturday...it did not rain all day yesterday the rain stop early in the day.it not going to rain today...rain is in the forcast for saturday afternoon..i think it will be okay....GO GET THEM WHITE BASS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigQ

Any report today on the whitebass???


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Sandusky Hit the peak today


----------



## buzzbaitz

hit freemont sat me and two buddy's filled our coolers in two hours not as many females as last week definatly not much time left good luck to all


----------



## PhotoGuy513

fremont - saturday sucked wading near the bridge.. 
water muddy... weather chilly, rain, sun, WIND 1ft waves.
caught 45 fishing all day. hooked some monster buffalo that was fun. 
but had a fantastic time fishing with my buddy Pat


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Photoguy I was probably real close to you

The best way to pick me out was that I went onto that tree alot but it was never any good


----------



## PhotoGuy513

were you fishing with a buddy? i saw one young guy and thought hmm i wonder if thats him lol

tree? that giant one that was near the bank? how many did you get?


----------



## BigQ

I plan on coming up on wednesday...hope i can get a cooler full.


----------



## legendaryyaj

I dont understand how the peak is already over. Just two weeks ago it was only males. Then this past week was just females. When its at its peak, you can usually catch fish everywhere you cast. Its has yet to be like that. Compared to the past few years ive been going, this is nothing yet but may is coming to a close.

Maumee is also dead. Buttonwood is crap and doesnt have a lot of white bass to say the maumee run is "heavy".


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

We kept 75 males, Threw back more than that in females....

I was talking bout that one tree against the pilings under hayes street

I may have had a buddy, kinda lol


----------



## CavsFisherman

I fished Fremont last wed. (5/13)  it sucked  7-11am 2wb only. 

I want to come back this week  either today (mon. 5/18) or tomorrow (tue. 5/19). Would anybody predict which day of these two would bring me luckier? Or just suggest another day in the week 

I used a pair of 1/32 oz jigs with minnows fishing from the bank last time. Should I change the baits ... or fishing at Fremont in the afternoon is better than morning?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## PhotoGuy513

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> We kept 75 males, Threw back more than that in females....
> 
> I was talking bout that one tree against the pilings under hayes street
> 
> I may have had a buddy, kinda lol


well i think im coming back up this sat so if your there, lets fish! lol


----------



## BigQ

I'm coming up on wednesday...is the run over????....or just getting started.


----------



## robert44ht5

It's just in the middle of things.


----------



## beakflowers

i plan on coming up there in there tuesday morning any advice?


----------



## BigQ

let me know how you do beakflower....will be there wednesday....anybody do good today???


----------



## sploosh56

legendaryyaj said:


> I dont understand how the peak is already over. Just two weeks ago it was only males. Then this past week was just females. When its at its peak, you can usually catch fish everywhere you cast. Its has yet to be like that. Compared to the past few years ive been going, this is nothing yet but may is coming to a close.
> 
> Maumee is also dead. Buttonwood is crap and doesnt have a lot of white bass to say the maumee run is "heavy".




I blame this short run on that week where we had consistent 80+ degree days. That weather warmed the water extremely fast and a lot of fish were up in all three rivers in quite a hurry. I've already stopped catching them in the Portage and I'm sure the Sandusky run is coming to an end as well. This year was the best white bass fishing that I have ever experienced. There was so many fish in some places that they were attacking giant topwater lures that I use for muskie fishing up north! That was quite a sight to see, a school of white bass attacking a giant lure ha ha. 

The catfishing should be picking up very soon as June approaches. A heard a few people are still catching the occasional Walleye out of the Sandusky and Maumee rivers, but they are far and few between.


----------



## beakflowers

Ill let you know how i do i heard people up there today getting them i hope i can do the same past years i seen to go on the worst days im do for a cooler full this year


----------



## patsheart

PhotoGuy513 said:


> fremont - saturday sucked wading near the bridge..
> water muddy... weather chilly, rain, sun, WIND 1ft waves.
> caught 45 fishing all day. hooked some monster buffalo that was fun.
> but had a fantastic time fishing with my buddy Pat


 I had a great time as well. Got to go and finish what we started.


----------



## legendaryyaj

sploosh56 said:


> I blame this short run on that week where we had consistent 80+ degree days. That weather warmed the water extremely fast and a lot of fish were up in all three rivers in quite a hurry. I've already stopped catching them in the Portage and I'm sure the Sandusky run is coming to an end as well. This year was the best white bass fishing that I have ever experienced. There was so many fish in some places that they were attacking giant topwater lures that I use for muskie fishing up north! That was quite a sight to see, a school of white bass attacking a giant lure ha ha.
> 
> The catfishing should be picking up very soon as June approaches. A heard a few people are still catching the occasional Walleye out of the Sandusky and Maumee rivers, but they are far and few between.


Consistent 80+ degree days? When was this? From what ive been keeping track, May has become April with all the rain. This Thursday will be the first 80+ day that ive kept track of and a week of no rain every other day since the beginning of May.

This hasnt been the best white bass season for me but also not the worse.


----------



## BigQ

Well i hope we have a couple of week left before the run end...I'll be there tomorrow and saturday...


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Hes talking about those three days on the later weekends on April...

I can't say its been the best either although I've had a lot of fun and learned a lot

BigQ you'll be fine-if there is a male anywhere in that river he'll be up there soon


----------



## Brian.Smith

I hope it's not almost over, I am heading up right now I will be wadding I have a black OSU shirt on and drive a Blue Dodge with an OGF sticker on the back, stop and say hi.


----------



## Fisherman Again

Guys the run is far from over if this morning is any indicator! I unfortunately didnt have my tackle with me but was in Fremont and stop by the river. Four guys at 8:45am heading back to their truck and ALL 4 had atleast stringers of 15-20 each.... The east bank between the bridges had huge messes of white bass on stringers along the shore and that area atleast was bringing in a good amount in the 10mins or so i was there. I still havent got down there to do any fishing of my own so i hope next week is a good week still as im heading to Columbus and hitting Delaware Lake for some crappie Thursday before returning home next Tuesday.


----------



## patsheart

After the run is actually over what can you consistently catch in the Sandusky? my buddy hooked onto one of those Longnose Gar, ewwwww!


----------



## BigQ

Glad to hear that report fisherman...looking forward for tomorrow....I'll let you all know how i did when i get back.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Good Luck get a lot of minnows, water is REALLY low and they are not hitting good at all unless your good. 

Me and this one guy were the only ones I saw consistenty getting fish this eve and we were using a petite jig to get the fish to bite

My Dad only got 3 tonight and he normally does just as good as me!!! It wasn't good at all except for a few, or the morning goers....

I brought home around 25+3 

I had a nice walleye on


----------



## beakflowers

BigQ just got back got a cooler full at the first street wall i was fishing about 20 yards from the street they also was getting them in this real shallow water wading it was in the rapids i seen a guy pull 3 large strings to his car they were getting them at the park sorry no good with the names the bit at the wall was in the after noon morning was slow but they came in hard there is still alot of fishing left there dont let anybody tell you the run was over BIG FEMALES good luck hope this helped


----------



## Catchfish23

Well I have been down to the river fishing for white bass about 7 or 8 times this run and it has not been the best fishing I have experienced for white bass. im going yet again tomorrow. does any one have a report for how they were hitting today?


----------



## Fisherman Again

Catchfish23 said:


> Well I have been down to the river fishing for white bass about 7 or 8 times this run and it has not been the best fishing I have experienced for white bass. im going yet again tomorrow. does any one have a report for how they were hitting today?



read above! Before 9am when i was by there i saw a number of guys with a good number taken to their trucks or on stringers in the water. Im saying a good 15-20 easily.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Fisherman Again said:


> read above! Before 9am when i was by there i saw a number of guys with a good number taken to their trucks or on stringers in the water. Im saying a good 15-20 easily.


Notto be mean but 15-20 fish stringers for Fremont is terrible,
You know its good when they are pulling 6ft. stingers FULL of WB outta there...

With the low water sounds like the fish omved back below state street, thanks for the update


----------



## Brian.Smith

It was slow yesterday I did alot of wadding ended up with about 35. I got 20 between the bridges and another 15 or so at the ballfields I did get a coulple nice 15 inchers and 1 Fish Ohio. I threw everyting I had twisters small worked the best, roosters thats what I got the big ones on.


----------



## walkerdog

Come to findlay resivoir and fish for the white bass. I have caught a couple hundred in the past couple weeks and threw them all back. Trolling the banks with a shad rap you will have a cooler full in a hour or 2


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Dude holy snap krackle pop


----------



## Slogdog

I've been hammering whites in southern Ohio on some of the creeks but I think they are about done down here (at least unless we get some more rain). With the water down, maybe Maumee is the better choice this weekend than Sandusky. Anyone having luck at Maumee?


----------



## legendaryyaj

From the years Ive been to Maumee, it cant rival Fremont in size and numbers at all. I only go to Maumee hoping to get a mixed bag but that rarely happens.

Fished Fremont this morning and killed them. The big females are definitely in now. Im thinking they will be spawned out by next week.I had so many I had to give some away today. 

Its a good feeling when you throw something different from everyone else and then you notice everyone around you switching to what you are throwing because you're KILLIN'em! haha!

Water is low and that makes fishing easier for all. The water did rise a few inches from when we got there though. Today was also ZOO and it was a mess to fish but i managed anyhow. Got one cooler by myself and wouldve gotten two if I had kept every fish i caught.


----------



## robert44ht5

legendaryyaj said:


> From the years Ive been to Maumee, it cant rival Fremont in size and numbers at all. I only go to Maumee hoping to get a mixed bag but that rarely happens.........


Thats exactly opposite from how I percieve it. I allways nail the huge white bass in the Maumee and I allways got the numbers from the shorter run in Freemont. I don't think I caught any below 10" this season and most are 12"-16". Freemont I remember a lot of 7"-8" and also a lot of big ones... just not the huge ones as the average.

Just my opinion though. Thanks for yours also.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I think the maumee does have bigger and I'm sure many many many more fish but they really concentrate in the sandusky for better catches


----------



## Juan More Fish

We always go to maumee. There are bigger and dont have the crowd.
There was about 30 of us to the whole river the 6 times, i have been there on fridays and saturdays.
There comes the lurkers!


----------



## legendaryyaj

I normaly fish buttonwood and its rarely ever on for me. Its like a few here and there. I dont have all day to fish too so Fremont is perfect for me. I can get a cooler in like a 1 1/2 hour and then have time to go home and sleep before work. I work second shift and im 1 1/2hr from Fremont and 2+ from Maumee. I usually leave at 4 and try to get home by 1 to get some sleep before work at 4.

Fremont is a Zoo but im usually ready to leave as the crowds thicken. Im the early bird.


----------



## BigQ

Thank for the updates everyone,and thank beakflowers for the update....I went out yesterday got me a cooler full...fish allday but i was happy when i left...fish between the 2 town bridge off the rock...the bite was good in the morning slow down 9a pick back up around 11a....will be back there saturday morning....if anyone every want to meet up just let me know.


----------



## tiffinsmallies2

Just got back from fremont caught 15 in 45 mins. they are hittin' 3inch watermelon seed colored twisters.


----------



## beakflowers

Just got home again i got 59 tried my hardest for 60 jig and minnow bite was good in the morning got real slow toward evening had fun thought fished off the wall downtown?anybody know how much longer the bit will last wanna go for a 100


----------



## BigQ

Beakflower, I think you still have a couple week left before the whitebass are gone...I heard some people say the female are not in heavy yet....I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## Slogdog

Hit Fremont in the afternoon after getting skunked on a headboat in the morning on Erie. People weren't catching much and the wind from the north seemed to be shutting off the fish. We moved around until we found them. Not sure if we just found a hole or if they turned on in the evening but we caught all we could handle. The last cast of the day, my buddy pulled in a legal 16" walleye! It was an odd day of catches. A little muskie on Erie, walleye, gar (that nasty thing was hooked legally, too), and a small catfish...and of course the whites, which were all males.

BTW, if anyone finds a rope stringer with about 30 fish, they were caught between 8:00 and 8:30 last night!


----------



## robert44ht5

Yes I would agree with that statement. But yesterday was an exelent day on the Maumee. we caught 4 walleyes and close to 100 white bass. The eyes were an added bonust fo one of the first timers. I was so happy to be able to show some out of town reletive some fish.


----------



## toledoeyebanger

I have been working 7 days a week and haven't been on the maumee since the level was at 582+, taking dad out tomorrow afternoon. Should I head between Orleans and the island tomorrow? the rapids? I just want dad to catch some fish.
Thanks to the veterans too.


----------



## robert44ht5

everywhere, but mostly in the fast water now close to the deeper pools. They were in the deep pools close to fast water... now visa-versa.


----------



## bassman56

where do you guys fish at maumee? Never fished that river before, usually fish sandusky. Not asking for secret spots just some pointers.


----------



## beakflowers

I heading up to fremont wed. anybody been there today with a report? :G:


----------



## bassman56

Went to Fremont today, waded between the bridges. Caught over 100 white bass from 6-9 pm. They were biting on pink jig head/white tail and orange /white. Yellow worked good too when I ran out of those jig heads. They started biting like crazy around 8 pm every cast I had a fish on.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Yep they ran good yesterday, only reason they were biting though becuase they didn't have to fly through the gaunlet of people along the bank


----------



## TurkGrave

Been busy working all this month haven't had a chance to make it up this year thinking about making a 2hr trip up Thursday or Friday after this rain comes through is it worth my drive up?


----------



## BigQ

Are the white bass still in fremount...would like to come up saturday can someone left me know???


----------



## bassman56

yes they are still in, not a lot of people fishing which is a good thing! Me and my bro went out this morning from 7am to 10 pm caught 140 white bass. They were biting on pretty much everything. People shore fishing caught fish too. Caught couple of smallmouths too, released of course.


----------



## CoolWater

Fished the Sandusky yesterday... I was throwing pink lead head (1/32) white tail as well as a small all chrome panther martin spinner, caught them all day. No # count as I was just C & R... did have a bonus catch of a pretty big channel cat on the spinner and one huge carp that appeared to take the jig... possible just mouth snag. Fun day, was 3 miles north of downtown Fremont. Plenty of fish still around.


----------



## beakflowers

i was by the downtown bridge fishing off the rocks i got 2 coolers full the rain started to come fish are still in there it wasnt alot of people there fishing i guess they think its over finally got a 100 + boober and pink jig head is what i did the damage on only 4hrs fishing every cast crazy


----------



## BigQ

So should i still come on saturday???...someone let me know the update on friday.


----------



## robert44ht5

It's been a few days since I reported but here is a summary:

Over the last 7 days the white bass fishing has seemed to peek. Females are being caught and so are the big bales. When the fronts come through you have to find holes and it is not every cast. As the water level drops the white bass are moving into the rapid areas... then as it rises they move to just behind them into the holes again.

The Walleye have been feeding again as the white bass slow down thier feeding sprees. We caught close to 7 this week alone on lead w/pearl white taills.

Hope this helps someone. Good fishing!

Rob


----------



## BigQ

Did anyone go to fremont today???


----------



## TurkGrave

Headed there tomorrow big Q I will post results Friday!


----------



## beakflowers

big q i think im going in the morning ill let you know what i do? i called the number to the bait store they havent updated it since monday


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I'll tell ya what

We drove by today, didn't even fish it was so high and muddy!!!

Flooded everywhere


----------



## thechamp316

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I'll tell ya what
> 
> We drove by today, didn't even fish it was so high and muddy!!!
> 
> Flooded everywhere


you can come fish in my basement.......sorry to those of you that i promised updates on fishing too...i have been working in pa...i went down there yesterday though, i caught 21, my stepdad got 19 all in about an hour or so...most of them were females...seen guys there that were fishing for about 4 hours walk away with somewhere around a 100...


----------



## BigQ

Thank everyone look forward to the update...just trying to get there a couple more time before they leave....


----------



## beakflowers

bigq a buddy of mine was there today and said the water was up and muddy


----------



## Hthclan

I usually fish the Maumee but thinking about going to Fremont this weekend, looking for advice on where to go. Looking for white bass and I fish from the banks.


----------



## TurkGrave

Fished all day today only came away with 5 wb had to work hard for them swift water between the bridges with twisters worked best. Kept catching catfish down from the bait shop moved several times water is muddy hopefully it clear for tomorrow will post a friday report tomorrow. Big Q if water clears up wknd may be good!


----------



## BigQ

Look like this weekend might be a wash out....rain hard and heavy here in cleveland...so i might have to wait to next week to go....hope it not to late.


----------



## BFG

Took the kids to Fremont last night and saw exactly 2 other anglers between the bridges. 

Water was on the rise, muddy, and full of debris. I snagged two very large battleship grey fish that never showed me their face. The kids had fun fighting them for awhile. 

Saw one guy wading and he said he had 9. I only saw him snag a shad. 

There were fish popping around on the surface but I couldn't tell what they were.


----------



## beakflowers

I think the white bass run is over the people that ive talked to say they only been getting a couple meaning 5-6 at the most the water is still muddy and up so you can take your chances i aint driving 2hrs to get skunked!!!!!#


----------



## thechamp316

beakflowers said:


> I think the white bass run is over the people that ive talked to say they only been getting a couple meaning 5-6 at the most the water is still muddy and up so you can take your chances i aint driving 2hrs to get skunked!!!!!#


the run is not over...three days ago...i witnessed around 200-250 white bass leave the river....most of them being females....


----------



## BigQ

Where do i go after they leave fremont??....so is the run over??


----------



## TurkGrave

Fished half a day today moved several times no one catching any at all more people out today than yesterday, but water is just too muddy the storm that came through Wed afternoon messed fishing up for a while. A local tells me they got about 4 inches of rain it will take a couple days before the water is back to normal.


----------



## BigQ

thank for the infor. everyone...will have to wait and see what happen.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

We pulled over a thousand fish out of ther in two days before this rain

It's deffinetly not over, well its going to be worse as this rain will wash some out

But... I don't think its going to be "THAT" bad when it clears back up

You just have to know where and how to fish

We went and drove by again today to find it just as muddy and really high 

It'll be a while-O btw buffalos are in thick


----------



## BigQ

Well i guess the run is over huh???...Do anyone know where i can go next to fish for whitebass???...someone told me marblehead....HELP!!!!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Whats with you and whitebass???
Lol


----------



## BigQ

easy to catch...lol....do you have some idea for me northsouth???


----------



## TurkGrave

WB are also fun to catch Big Q... Anyone have the lastest water conditions for the Sandusky River in Fremont? Thinking about driving up Sunday if the rain stays away for the rest of the week. I was up last Friday and water was high and muddy has it come down at all and is anyone catching fish again?


----------



## beakflowers

Big Q i heard they go to Port Clinton next dont know where its at but i can get the diretions for you if you want where you from?:G


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Haha you have to take what the river gives you...

After WB its gar and carp


----------



## BigQ

Thank Beakflowers, I'm coming out of Cleveland...Beak are whitebass biting now??


----------



## Catchfish23

Anyone getting any in fremont anymore?


----------



## bassman56

BigQ said:


> Thank Beakflowers, I'm coming out of Cleveland...Beak are whitebass biting now??


Do you ever fish or just keep asking questions if the fish are biting? The only way to find out if they are biting is to fish!


----------



## BigQ

Yes i do fish...I'm at work all week so before i go out on the weekend i like to see what biting....is that ok bassman


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

BigQ said:


> Yes i do fish...I'm at work all week so before i go out on the weekend i like to see what biting....is that ok bassman


Lol you both have good points but you do ask every day  

Friday is the only one that matters


----------



## BigQ

Thank eveyone who help me on the white bass report in fremont...I hope everyone catch alot of fish this summer...I'll be fishing in Cleveland for the next couple of week...will still be look for white bass...lol....blessing to everyone.


----------



## ROCKS

Anyone ever notice that BIGQ talks and spells like a robot?


----------

